# most recent mac haul, fashion flower haul + swatches



## LC (May 3, 2011)

this was a really fun haul...








 	-blushes:
 	taupe (pro)
 	blushbaby
 	cantaloupe (pro)
 	salsa rose (pro)
 	giggly (quite cute)

 	-lipsticks:
 	smoked purple (pro)
 	honey love
 	ever hip (fashion flower)
 	ever hip (fashion flower)
 	summer shower (fashion flower)
 	growing trend (fashion flower)
 	mlle (fashion flower)

 	-lip gelees:
 	now in season (fashion flower)
 	fashion flower (fashion flower)
 	budding beauty (fashion flower)

 	-shadows:
 	fresh daisy (fashion flower)
 	groundcover (fashion flower)
 	bows and curtseyes (fashion flower)
 	(i already had the other 3 shadows in this collection, as well as the penultimate liner, yey )

 	-beauty powders
 	alpha girl (fashion flower)
 	light sunshine (fashion flower)

 	-studio fix bold black lash (fashion flower)

 	-2 brush cleansers

 	-studio finish skin correctors: deep brown and blonde ash
 	-studio finish concealer: nc30

 	-face and body foundations: c2 & n12 (pro)

 	-studio sculpt foundation nc25

 	-cremestick lip liners: beurre and pink treat

 	-109 brush

 	-blush palette

 	-shadow palette (going to use for my concealers and color correctors)


 	here's the fashion flower stuff:













 	swatches:


----------



## dinah402 (May 3, 2011)

That's such a great haul!


----------



## heart (May 3, 2011)

i love your posts.  love this haul especially!


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 4, 2011)

oohh everything looks so great!!

  	i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all the blushes!!


----------



## Iwantitall (May 4, 2011)

Sure an amazing haul ! You dont ever do things by half !! Love it x


----------



## Amber714 (May 4, 2011)

AWESOME HAUL!!!! I need to get my hands on some of the fashion flower collection. Loving the blushes


----------



## peachsuns (May 4, 2011)

Great haul and the beautiful swatches! Enjoy!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 8, 2011)

great haul!


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (May 11, 2011)

wow~ great haul and thank you for all of the swatches.


----------



## Mazdan (May 25, 2011)

This collection hasn't arrived in my country yet but if it does I might take a look at Groundcover e/s and Bows and Curtseys! Thanks for the swatches 

  	Lovely haul


----------



## sunshine rose (May 25, 2011)

So jealous! Fantastic haul and thanks for the swatches Enjoy it!


----------

